# 60 Days In The Saddle



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone. I thought I'd start a journal to help keep me focused and consistent with my training of Buck, my daughter's 14 year old Cremello gelding. He's a Tenessee Walker Cross with Paint . . . I think  I bought him for her late last Spring since the horse I had at the time was a fireball not suited for beginners. I have since given him to my friend who owns a beautiful ranch where he had a job working cattle. 

My daughter is 11 and a total horse nut. She did Saddle Club last year and had so much fun, but Buck had never seen most of the events they perform there. They do poles, barrels, and other stuff I'd never really seen either. Buck was a trooper. Oh and it took her about a week to learn how to lope on him. She was so excited! (I however was scared to death. But didn't let her see.) My goal is to get but in shape for her this year and responsive so she can move him a little faster with "power steering"! Right now she rides in a bosal till she gets a better seat but I'll be giving her lessons in a briddle soon. Since we're not working cows and just looking for fitness I ride him in a bosal. The last 30 days I'll look to move him in to a bit so he can get used to it.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Also a reason for posting here is for comments or suggestions on exercises you think may be beneficial.

On day 6 today: The past 6 days we've been working on just fitness and flexing (moving away from the leg pressure, bending and getting soft.) Lots of trotting and circles for warm up for about 10 to 15 mins. Today after warm up we did about 30 mins in the sand trotting and walking for rest breaks. Nothing to strenuous and shorter rides starting out, till both he and I get in shape  He was kind of a stumble bum the first few days, but understandable since he hadn't been worked in awhile. He's doing much better now and the sand training is really helping him pick his feet up. He's starting to lose his winter coat and will be looking sharp with continued training. I'll get a pic up soon so you can compare the transformation as it progresses!


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Today Buck probably lost 5 pounds of excess hair. Must have spent 2 hours grooming him with a shedding block pumice stone. His coat was so soft by the time I was done. Since I had him do a harder day yesterday I kept him out of the sand today and just did some light trotting and exercises. He's responding very well to leg pressure. While grooming I noticed he has a sensitive spot on his side. When I brushed over it he perked up a bit. No blood or hair damage, he's eating and passing fine so I figure he may have bumped it against something. I'll keep and eye on him to make sure it nothing to serious. Had some kiddos come over so Buck was pulled back out this evening to give the little ones a ride around the pasture. He's so great with kids. He walks so softly when they are on his back. Just a sweet heart! Had a rain storm blow in with thunder and lighting! Wow it was great so he got a little extra feed to stay warm (since he likes standing outside rather than in his shelter). We needed the rain so I so happy we got some!


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Spent the day fishing with the family. The sun was out but there was just enough breeze to be chilly and by the time I got home it had set into my bones. But Buck was at the gate waiting for "his time". He was rather antsy today spooked in the yard and spooked where I work him most of the time. It was dusk too or maybe he thought something was up with me since I was so cold. Kept the ride pretty short today. Did lots of trotting to get him to relax and figure 8's to continue the work on his response to leg pressure. He did well once he got warmed up. Finished with one rein stop practice at the walk to cool down. Then I took his saddle off groomed him and we did some Clint Anderson "disengage the hind end" and some neck flexing. The neck flexing really relaxes him. The four wheels with crazy loud pipes were out playing too so that could have added to his antsy was too. But I can't blame them because my family all rides dirt bikes and four wheelers. But they do have a tendency to make horse riding dangerous sometimes. All in all great day for the family and little old' Buck.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

After I fed Buck this am I stood there for awhile watching him eat his watered down alfalfa. I had to laugh since as he eats he basically dribbles 
most of his food out of his mouth. On top of that he's a white horse so the rich green alfalfa makes him look like he has green lipstick on! My husband finds that amusing. Buck is starting to look a lot better with his new exercise routine and his winter coat shedding away. I can see the changes in him now and know the end result of of all this activity with really make him look like a different horse. 

He's part Tennessee Walker, so I understand he's not a barrel horse, but that is what my daughter would like him to be. But don't worry is just a fun day once a week in the summer with her saddle club not a proffesional rodeo seen or anything, but I would like her to be able to lope around the barrels with Buck so she can have fun and him to properly adjust to that type of work and know where his feet are at. He's really a great horse to teach her how to ride better. He's not a plow horse and has quite a bit of pep when asked. After last year I think he likes playing rodeo horse, he was happy to do the events with my daughter. It's pretty windy today and going dirt bike riding with the family so Buck will have to wait till we get home for his ride time. He sure looked good this morning and the bump on his side wasn't as swollen or tender as 3 days ago so he's healing up. Happy riding everyone!


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

I guess yesterday evenings post didn't show up. After we got back from our family dirt bike riding and dropping off our "extra" kids it was 8pm. Buck didn't get his time in today.  You would think weekends would be easier to get riding time in but not in this household we are usually running off to somewhere else. 

I've read a few posts on here about a "horse life". This horse and I'm sure all horses are very time consuming (enjoyable, but time consuming). I know people who have large pastures where their horses come out to move cattle and then released back out to the pasture. Buck, however, does not have that luxury. He has a small paddock, so cleaning every couple of days is a must, daily watering, and I feed him 3 times a day. If I leave for any amount of time we have someone come and take care of him. He's kind of like my 3rd dog! So he had the night off riding yesterday, but no such luck today. There is a large cow pasture across from my house with a nice hill that would work well for conditioning. I need to go find out who owns it and see if I could use the field to work him on that hill since I have read hill work is great for helping them develop muscle all over! I'm going to get a ride in today and do some additional desensitization (Clink Anderson style). Maybe this will help with his spookiness a little. He's not too bad but I have to cross a highway with semi's and cars and if I fall off or get bucked off he will probably be heading back that way to the paddock. (MY WORST FEAR EVER!) Not only for the horse but if he happens to hit a small car, he could kill someone  I haven't had any close calls yet, just one of those worries I carry with me. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Completed Buck's training today after his day off. Did the Clint Anderson (yield the hind quarters, side pass down the fence line, and sacking out with the whipping in front, and on both sides. Buck took it like a champ. Also did the "sending through" where he is asked to go through a small opening between the fence and me. Next I saddled him up for his ride time. He is doing much better with yielding to leg pressure but for some reason today it seem like he was tripping on his back legs. While doing the ground work he banged his back feet off the log I trotted him over several times. So it looks like I will have to do more of that type of work to get him to pick up his feet. He was a little squirrelly today.
Supposed to have a storm coming in. . . or is that me making excuses for my horse being naughty?!? 
Wasn't a very long ride, about 20 mins, but he seems to get tired pretty fast. I'm just starting week 2 so it's expected and I'm sure he will get better as he gets in shape (and me too!)


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Any one ever had a bad accident that changed their ability to ride? 

Maybe ability is not the right word for some but it is for me. I used to ride all kinds of rank horses, young, old, bad habits, and all. I had a spoiled mare come over backwards on me while moving cows and it seems to have set deep in my head how much these horses can hurt me. "I had never had that thought before." 

I have experienced anxiety with people and that was crippling enough, but to experience it with riding was even more horrific. I used to think I was invincible on so many levels and then the anxiety hit and then I got my daughter this horse. He's a good horse and I want him to be the best he can be for her and I hope to overcome these confidence issues with riding. I took English lessons as a kid and loved going fast. . . everywhere. Then I got my first horse at 11 (a FREE 3 year old standard bred mare that was straight off the sulky track). She was a nut and I got dumped more times than I can count. Never phased me. Now at 30 with 3 kids and a few bad accidents under my belt my confidence is shaken. I feel Buck is the horse to get it back but I can't let my fear control me. I faced many battles with the anxiety ( 5 years ago I would have told you anxiety and stress do not exist and that they are figments of your imagination.) After trying to balance a blended family, full time work, and full time school I could right you a book on stress! Ha! So if any of you have any ideas on the best way to get over your fears of riding after bad accidents go ahead and throw them my way. I hope if you ride you never have any of those moments and for those that have just keep going. I'm sure there is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

The wind has picked up and it's really gusty today  Should make Buck's work today exciting. Don't really think there is any real way to get a horse used to so much wind. . . But I've seen horses that don't have a problem with it, but I think they are born that way. Looking at doing some lunging and more sacking out, maybe some tarp training will be good for today. Suppose to rain today so I'll need to get out there before the ground starts getting slick. Not usually opposed to riding in rain but I'd like to get him better with his feet to reduce any chance of accidents. 
So today we'll practice tarp desensitization, side passing, hind end flexing, and front end flexing and then some time in the saddle working on some long trotting. He carries his head pretty well to build his topline (after a few minutes when he starts to get tired). I'll let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Well it never did end up raining today. I made it out to do some ground work with Buck. We did the yield the hind quarters which he did wonderfully, side passed down the fence line acceptably, and lunge over a single log. He did so much better with his feet today! Only hit the log once with his back foot. Then came the big scary monster, the blue tarp! For a 14 year old horse I'd thought he'd have a heart attack! I folded it up small so he could start by walking over it. He jumped it the first couple up times then settled in and and trotted over it. The wind caught it ( it was rather gusty) and he bounced back and and snorted. He was jumpy at first but by the end of the lesson he was trotting over it in both directions like a champ! He got rather worked up and was pretty sweaty after the tarp training. So he ended the exercise by giving my little cousins a 30 min ride as a cool down around the pasture. They're just little so I lead them. Buck is great with little ones and I let the 5 and 7 year old lead him to and from the paddock. They were pretty happy. While I didn't get the time in the saddle I think Buck got some more wrinkles in his brain today. Clinton Anderson talks about the more you work with your horse you affect their reaction side. The more you leave them alone the more they will react. I know I didn't say that right. A good day all in all. Happy trails everyone.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

More wind today! Awesome. Well Buck and I did some ground work with the tarp again. He got worked up yet again, but at the end of the lesson I had the tarp all the way open and him standing on it while I petted him. Think I'm going to make this a daily thing till he gets bored with it. 

He's tied to a try right now awaiting a ride. So I'm off to remind him he's a horse. And we'll see how that goes. All in all I'm happy with today's progress. But this post is called 60 days in the saddle so I better make as many as I can. 

Oh and more shedding today! Yay! The pumice shedding block is amazing, but Buck has the greasiest hide of any horse I've seen. But he's getting his dapples in, yeah on a white horse. Goes luck everyone with all your horse projects!


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Just a note on yesterdays ride time. Buck did really well and was much more responsive. However, I did ask him to lope and it took quite a bit to get him to take a few step in the lope, with some head shaking and general unwillingness. Made me kind of nervous. I did keep asking him until he gave me a few strides in the lope going both directions. We are still in week two so it may be a little early in his conditioning phase to ask to much of him just yet. Plus he was pretty sweaty from the tarp desensitization which was about an hour and the time in the saddle was used to reinforce leg pressure and his power steering, which is coming along nicely. He still was looking for something to spook at during the ride phase but was not reacting to anything (tiredness I'm guessing). 

I watched a few videos on You Tube on exercises for barrel racing. Nothing speedy and fast, just teaching the horse how to move and rider tips to allow for the best movement for the horse. 

Also he got his deworming yesterday after the ride. He's such a sport and took it like a champ as always. We'll see if that affects him today, not too worried about it though. 

Plan to use several trot poles again today. He did really well placing his feet yesterday, well until the tarp came out. Seems he had trouble multi-tasking. Ha. 

Today will be a light workout day for him since yesterday was a little tough on him. 

Happy riding everyone.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Put Buck in a bit yesterday and rode him in his paddock. Did the tarp training the day before so just an easy day today. "Reminder Day" I'll call it. So I jump on and start to move him around the paddock and AHHHHHH SCARY MONSTER! 

A clear plastic garbage bag had blown into his fence and he freaked out. Ha. So I dismounted, grabbed the bag and rubbed it all over his body till he realized it wouldn't eat him. Then I tied it on the fence and that's where I feed him everyday, so he has to put up with it. 

Did some flexing with his bit. Working on getting him to give me his head when asked so there is no harsh pulling on his mouth. I want him to be soft mouth, where my child does not have to struggle to ride him. It will take sometime, he neck reins pretty well but needs some refreshers in cues and listening to the rider. 

I'm trying not to confuse him, since I'm quite a beginner in finishing a horse. So I'm happy I have the time to work on him before her events start. 

Need more long rides on him but still working on getting him in shape first. Will be looking at some hill work next week to see if I can bump up that hind end a little, it's so not muscle up, he is a TW though so he will never look like a quarter horse, but some tone would fill him out nicely. His front end (shoulder area) looks much better now.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Yesterday I did some lunge work with Buck. It was his hard work day since he got a super easy day.

Buck has never been lunged before which is was very obvious. Took him out to the field and asked him to move out (I use a long driving whip, but I just wiggled it a little to get him to leave. He must have canter 20 times around at a frantic pace, spooking on one particular side. I just let him run, no pushing him, and I didn't ask him to stop. 

Well he started to calm down and came back into a speedy trot. I had to work at stopping him several times. (I've free lunged quite a bit in a round pen and it's a lot easier on horse and person.) We worked on turning and moving out, which was not the intended lesson for today. I really just wanted him to actually work up a sweat and get some exercise. However, it turned into a lesson which was much needed apparently. 

I had to use the whip to get him to move out, not hitting him at all just as the extension of my arm use. Keep in mind when he stopped I would walk up to him and rub him all over with the whip so he wasn't scared of the whip it's just a tool. 

By the end of the lesson he had worked up quite a good sweat. Which made me wonder if I hadn't been pushing him enough in the other daily lessons to improve his conditioning. He sure is eating more so I thought I was doing well enough. 

Well by the end of the lesson which probably lasted about and hour he was picking up my movements just like other horses in a round pen. I could get him to stop easily and move out just by pointing (Clint Anderson style). It was pretty awesome. *My other horse picked up on the Clint Anderson training super fast, he was super smart and a quick learner. Buck is very slow to learn, but I understand horses are like dogs and children, they learn differently. 

I did like that I was able to watch his movements, where his feet landed and how he moved. Buck with sometimes catch his back feet, more so than stumbling with his front feet. I can really see the TW in his front legs when he moves and he kind, don't know if shuffles is the right word, but he doesn't pick his feet up in the back a whole lot and on uneven terrain he stubs his toes so to speak. I thought about taking his toes down on his back feet but want to get him into better shape to see if this is just a conditioning issues and that fact that his paddock is super FLAT or it make be a trait of a TW. I haven't yet decided. 

He was quite tired at the end of the exercise so I took him for a long walk out into the field to cool him off and dry him out. By the time we got home he was dry so I groomed him and let him grazed while I groomed him. Some GIANT misquitos were trying to eat him so followed grooming with fly spray. 

This morning you would have thought Buck got hit by a truck. He's sore and very stiff. I walked out to the pasture to get him and he barely moved. Today will be an easy day for him. I may just hand walk him to get his muscles warmed up and them give him a massage to help his soreness and put the saddle on and just sit on him in the paddock. Nothing to hard for today, poor guy. I felt like that when I had to run 2 miles and could barely walk the next day. 

Hope all your horse training is going well and stay safe everyone.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Two Day Review:
First Day: (Missed Post). My son volunteered to due some time on Buck today. I kept him on the lunge line since my son is not a horse nut and is green rider. Worked Buck at a walk and trot today. Buck had a wonderful attitude with my son bouncing around on his back (learning to get his seat). Taught my son how to ask for a trot and I just stepped in to control Buck from the lead if he got going to fast. My son was learning how to ask him to slow his trot down to a jog since he doesn't yet know how to post. Both seemed to enjoy the experience. Grooming (which I do everyday) and some yielding to the hindquarters. He's getting really good at that. 

Day Two: Didn't get off work till 4 and had to make a 4 hour trip to get feed and grocery shop. No time to ride today. At 10:30pm I headed outside to groom Buck and that was about it for the day. I'll have to plan my days better to make sure I at least get on him. Even just for 15 mins or just sitting on him.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

4/4/12 Today I noticed an issue with my saddle that ended it's career until it can be fixed or replaced.  So called the tack shop to see if they had what I'm looking for. It's time for an upgrade anyway. 

Today I lunged Buck to get him some cardio. Walk, trot and lope. He did much better than his first day, but tested him some and tried to do his own thing. Once he worked up a good sweat and was doing really well at the (point means go) I put another saddle on him (doesn't fit very well with a rider on him so I just use it as an accessory for training purposes). So I slapped the saddle on him and grabbed the whip and blue tarp and proceeded to sack out.

Buck was a champ with the whip. Whipped about 2 inches from his face, butt and sides and he didn't move a muscle. (Clint Anderson Style). Plus was able to toss the whip all over him and scratch him every where. 

Now the BLUE HORSE MONSTER EATING TARP: Buck did an amazing job at this one. I folded it up the size of a saddle blanket and rubbed it all over him. Then opened it up a fold and rubbed more, the opened half way (about a 10X10 tarp) and throw it across his back and flapped it. Keep in mind this whole process took about 45 mins to an hour to get the the season finale. But it was worth it. 

My husband brought home a horse show flyer and since I just got a new horse trailer, well new to me  I was thinking about seeing if my daughter would like to take Buck in the local horse shows. Then I got to thinking, wow, I have a lot to teach Buck before he will even be able to compete in a horse show. 

So the goal was to get Buck into shape for the fun days at the saddle club and 4H. Now the goal just got bigger. Prepare him for a summer of horse shows. Yikes, that seems so much bigger and I have so much to learn. I was only in one horse show as a kid and I remember how much work just the appearance was. But I'm up for the challenge on getting him ready. He's doing so much better now. He'll be getting a complete vet check up and shots in 2 weeks and his eyes checked. Gosh I hope there are no issues there!


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Long day today. Didn't have much time to spend with Buck. I wanted to do some more sacking out but didn't know how much time it would take to complete and didn't want to half a** it. I ended up throwing the bosal on him and rode him bare back in his paddock for about 40 mins. Worked on his neck reining and turning and my balance! Seemed pretty easy at a walk . He did really well, but I could tell he wanted to go out and open up. No such luck today. He is backing up much better now. Before you really had to ask and ask and ask. So I knew it was something he needed to work on. I'm seeing the progress coming along. 

Weather is supposed to be back, possible snow, and in the 30's, thunderstorms and such. Will end up doing some light lunging work tomorrow, can't work up a sweat with that much cold coming and it's been so nice for so long. Will probably concentrate on sacking out this weekend and more bareback riding. Hopefully can make the trip to get a saddle replacement. If not then bareback it is for the weekend and I'll cross my fingers for next weekend. I may even take him to the saddle club and see if I can get better at the bare back at different gaits. Need to try the canter but I have a feeling I will be going over his head I always wanted to fly, but not that way! 

Hope everyone is overcoming their obstacles with their horses. It's sleepy time here. Buck's all tucked in for the night!


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

digggin said:


> So if any of you have any ideas on the best way to get over your fears of riding after bad accidents go ahead and throw them my way. I hope if you ride you never have any of those moments and for those that have just keep going. I'm sure there is a light at the end of the tunnel!


Like you, I fell off a lot when I was younger and just jumped back on. I think once you have kids, your whole outlook changes. Especially when it comes to things that might cause injury. I now have two boys, ages 17 and 5. The youngest needs a lot of extra care (spina bifida). So I knew that if anything serious happened to me, his main caregiver would be gone.

My last fall happened only a few weeks ago. Luckily, it wasn't the horse's fault (so hopefully there won't be any repeats). Getting back up into the saddle after that was difficult. I'm still not totally comfortable. But pushing the fear back a little bit at a time has helped. Concentrating on having quiet hands and doing flexing at a stand still and just walking has helped a lot too.

I hope you're doing well and hang in there!


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

sjwrightauthor said:


> Like you, I fell off a lot when I was younger and just jumped back on. I think once you have kids, your whole outlook changes. Especially when it comes to things that might cause injury. I now have two boys, ages 17 and 5. The youngest needs a lot of extra care (spina bifida). So I knew that if anything serious happened to me, his main caregiver would be gone.


I'm happy your facing your fear also! I remember how much fun riding was before this head mess of mind. I ride him out, but I can hear the whisper in the back of my mind going listing "what if's". Setting a goal to get him in shape and tuned up for my little girl ( so she has a wonderful experience) has helped a lot. I don't want her to be embarrassed by him at events or when we start horse shows due to his lack of experience. So that really drives me to work with him daily ( well not today 'lower back kept me in bed today'). "She wouldn't be embarrassed though because she loves him and he can do no wrong " Thank you for your comment.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Supposed to have some thunderstorms and snow today . But we need the moisture for all the farmers so we'll take it. 

Buck didn't get worked yesterday. I had some issues with my lower back yesterday that landed me in bed with a heating pad and a handful of Advil. Not a fun evening for the family or the horse. I had gotten up early in the AM due to my back issues and hand grazed him for an hour in a field, so I got a little time with him, but didn't accomplish what I'd wanted too. But I'm happy I was able to spend the quite time with him early in the mourning.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

I've lunged Buck for the last 3 days. I normally wouldn't lunge a horse this much but it's working out fine since he's never seemed to have done this before. His coat it really starting to shine (with lots of grooming) he's more dappled than I've ever seen him, and he's moving much better. 

Current challenges (lack of good saddle fit) so I'm taking advantage of this time to expose Buck to as many desensitizing aids as possible. Black plastic bags, clear plastic bags (there seems to be a difference to the horse) tarps, rain coat, anything I can get my hands on. 

Lunging issues: Buck is doing well on walking, trotting on the lunge line. However, he does well loping to the right, but balks a lot to the left. I know some of this is my positioning. He seems to veer out on the left causing confusion where he thinks I'm stepping in front of him. It just may take more practice for him to get this down. Otherwise I have to run behind him at his hip to stay behind him.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

I know I'm wordy. . . One other thing I notice is how he stops. He doesn't use his back end like I think he's supposed to. He slams his front legs into the ground which makes him bounce. It's weird. Don't remember seeing this before. He seems to be doing much better picking his feet up and isn't stubbing his back toes like before. The field I work him in is slightly uneven, but I want it that way so he watches his feet. It's not full of gopher holes or dangerous stuff like that just a field with some terrain changes. He's paying better attention to his feet and me so I'm liking the results so far his looks are just a


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

One more thing, maybe it's because he's an older horse (14) not sure but he doesn't join up ( or come to the center) like other horses I've worked. Maybe I'm missing something or I'm forgetting a step, but with him so out of shape ( which is improving rapidly) I'm not going to run him into the ground until he decides to come in. . . Yet. But that may be what I need to do. But I didn't want to risk injury and push him to fast. But it may be coming after his vet appointment in 2 weeks. I will check to see how much progress we're making and if it's even neccessary. Right now after lunging for exercise (with some education thrown in) He will follow me back with me backing up, side pass (a little) and move his hind end with out me touching him. He's doing really good considering it's been about 8 years since I've trained a horse and I way rusty. Good luck everyone with your horses progress!!


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Another lunge day. Didn't have much time so I spent an hour lunging. He did much better holding his canter in both directions. He did stumble and fall today while at the trot (stubbed his toe). He's doing much better at hand commands and voice commands too. Hopefully will get some saddle/bareback time tomorrow with a light curb bit. (has to learn to use one for shows and 4H). Also I'm looking at adding the Cavelleti (probably spelled that wrong) but the ground poles for him to go over at different gaits. I'm going to looks up some different exercises I can do with him on the lunge line to keep us from getting bored and he can get well rounded training. 

Had to make some additional posts about his dirt eating and weird front end stops.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Some light lunging today but I added some obstacles. Put a small jump into the mix after warming him up. He took it like a champ! I was impressed. He didn't get dripping with sweat today like other days but he did well. 

Even better news, getting my new saddle this weekend! Then this post can get back to 60 days in the saddle. But everything happens for a reason and maybe Buck really needed these ground work days and maybe I did too. He's doing much better with his feet. He did really well over the poles and the jump and didn't. Any them once. I'm going to take his feet down a little more with the Mustang roll but have a sinking feeling he may need corrective shoeing on his home feet. I"ll have to ask a farrier and the vet and the chiropractor. 

Watch a you tune video on horse chiropractors. Wow sounded like twigs snapping. Will be very interested to see the adjustments they have in mind for Buck. He's moving well but his Hunter's Bump concerns me and the fact that the old vet didnt really explain or give any things to do to improve it or steer clear of. So new vet and new saddle (horse coming with to try on)! Really looking forward to the weekend and more training time!


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Definately got a little "show bug" type stuff going on! Heading out to get Buck's new saddle tomorrow yay! Not more " we lunged again today" posted. Yet this is one of those. Buck had a day off yesterday due to other matronly duties. So today was a work day and work he did. Got a good sweat on him today and he is becoming a pro at lunging. Can't wait to ride again and start working on collection and all that fancy stuff that I'm not quite sure what it means yet 

Buck was introduced to the clippers today. He's got "whispy feet". About 2 inches of fluffiness at the base of his leg that got sheered off today. Looks like a different horse. He's looking and feeling so much better thanks to the wonderful information so many have added to this site. Still need to work on clipping by his head. That's going to take lots of practice. Do they really need their entire ears bald on the inside for western please? Yikes. Probably should sedate him for that would be the easiest way, he has a lot of hair in there! 

I also trimmed his front feet with the mustang roll and took his heels down a little. Hopefully we'll get back in time to ride tomorrow. I'll be adding pictures soon to show the fuzzy before and afters. I'm banking on him being a completely different horse by June. That's my goal but I'm going to have to start the 60 days in the saddle over again  or maybe shoot for 15 and add to that since I may have set the bar too high at first. We'll see, right now I'm just hoping I can teach him something new everyday and increase his level of fitness.


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Well the trip to get my horses new saddle ending in epic fail. I went to several pawn shops to check out saddles. A few nice deals, but no such luck fitting Buck. Then I took him to this huge saddle shop all excited that "THIS WAS THE PLACE!" Nope. I just need to grab someone that knows horses well that is willing to lend me a hand finding him the right saddle. So I lunged him yesterday. Will ride him bareback this evening. I was planning to take him to the National Park and ride several days while my husband is away, but don't know if I will be able to if I can find a saddle. Will have to ask the forum for advice on TWH saddles and where to buy them. However, he is looking very nice since his refresher began. I just hope to find a saddle for him soon.


----------

